# Hot/Cold End of Viv (Beardie)



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Anu said:


> Hi, I have just recently got a Beardie and tomorrow would be day 2 of him in our lives. What I would like to know is how can I get such a contrasting difference between the hot and cold ends. At the moment, when his Viv was running today we had 31C at the hot end and about 27C at the cold end. However, this hasn't seemed to have phased him at all and has happily sat on his wood, under his heat source all day. I have a VX48 with an Arcadia T5 which is practically the whole length of his Viv, his heat lamp and cage starts about 3 inches from the edge of the hot end part and his thermostat probe is placed at around the 1/3 of the Viv point with a thermometer gauge at each end "wall". Thanks in advance.
> 
> Oh and he's around 2 years old. (Wish I could get a definite age )
> 
> ...


I previously posted on the "Lizard care sheet" part of the forums and didn't really receive many guiding replies, so I've decided to quote what I posted to hopefully get some more information for my Beardie within this section, because it seems more fitting.

Regards,

Anu.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

You need a warm and cold end in the Viv in order for the beared dragon to regulate it's heat.

There is nothing wrong with you cold end temp, your hot end could be a little higher though.

How big is the Vivarium in ft?

What is your basking area temperature?


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

GeeUK said:


> You need a warm and cold end in the Viv in order for the beared dragon to regulate it's heat.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with you cold end temp, your hot end could be a little higher though.
> 
> ...


The viv is 4ft if im not mistaken?

as far as the temps go i wouldnt worry too much about the cold side, as said tho the hot end could do with being a tad hotter  just look at the way your beardie reacts to the temps, he will tell you if something is wrong (always basking=too cold, always at the cold end=too hot)


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm guessing you're using those stick on dial thermometers? If yes then scrap those and buy some digital thermometers. You need to find out what the basking spot temp is too. The temps should be - basking spot around 40c, hot end around 32c and cool end around 26c.

He's basking all day because the temps are too cool. With low temperatures he will not be able to digest his food properly and could become quite ill.

What wattage basking bulb are you using? I expect you may need to up the wattage.


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, fast responses, thank you.

Erm, his bulb is a "ProRep Basking Spot Lamp, 100w ES". His basking spot gets to around 36-38C at the moment (I was advised that this was fine :S, but appears as though it isn't?), he is currently sat out of his heat source, in that picture is his current favourite spot in his Viv, which is just above his heat source, but he sits on the lower part where his tail is when he is cooler and needs warming up. The Viv is 48" x 18.5" x 21" (4ft, the VX48.) and yes, we currently have those exo-terra stick-on thermometers, if you could point me towards a highly recommended digital one, that would be great.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I have these thermometers -

DIGITAL THERMOMETER **** FAST DISPATCH **** | eBay UK

The digital thermometers are more accurate and reliable than the dial ones.

It is best if the basking spot is the highest point in the viv, they will often move to the highest point to bask as they think it will be the warmest (closest to the sun/heat source). It may also be best to have a rock or piece of slate at the basking spot as this will hold the heat better than wood.

With that bulb you should be able to get higher temperatures, is it hooked up to a dimming thermostat?


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Uh, yeah it is a dimming thermostat and the wood is the highest point in the Viv. He is currently lying down in on his sand below the wood, "sleeping".


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Anu said:


> Uh, yeah it is a dimming thermostat and the wood is the highest point in the Viv. He is currently lying down in on his sand below the wood, "sleeping".


In the picture the bit of wood he's sitting on is higher than the bulb. The surface directly under the bulb is the basking spot so it can't be the highest point in the viv!

Try moving the stat probe further towards the cool end, this should boost the temps a bit.


----------



## AlexRudd89 (May 20, 2011)

Ensure your taking the temperature Exactly under the basking spot (should be at 105f area), try moving the bulb distance form the spot more. 

Because I made a similar mistake when I first got a beardy a few years back of only taking temps either end, but didnt think to check right under the lamp... It was over 120f. 

In a viv your size I would use a 60w bulb kinda close to the basking spot, this way the heat would not spread over such a distance over the tank creating a difference. (just my opinion, every owner is different  )


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

dickvansheepcake said:


> In the picture the bit of wood he's sitting on is higher than the bulb. The surface directly under the bulb is the basking spot so it can't be the highest point in the viv!
> 
> Try moving the stat probe further towards the cool end, this should boost the temps a bit.


If you link both my previous two posts together you'll see that I've mentioned his basking spot being literally just below where he was sat, he sits there when he is warm enough, but yeah that branch spot is the highest point in the Viv and you couldnt get a bulb above it, however immediately below it, is his basking spot. But yeah, I'll move the probe along a bit, then post back results and purchase the digital thermometer.


----------

